# SS 11.12.21 - Nordgren #3



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Pehr Henrik Nordgren (1944 - 2008)

Symphony No. 3, Op. 88

I. Lamentations
II. Postlude
III. Choral
IV. Interlude
V. Defiance
VI. Epilogue

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

More Finnish composers, sorry about that . Pehr Henrik I don't know too much, even though I have some CDs of his compositions. This symphony I found interesting and I hope you do also. Obviously it is in youtube also. I will go for Oramo (maybe even the only recording of this):


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Nordgren, P: Symphony No 3, Op. 88 / Symphony No. 5, Op. 103

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo

For the Saturday symphony tradition.
I have one, so I go with that one.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

The Oramo also, on Spotify. Quite epic stuff it seems. Like.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This composer is absent from my CD collection - the YouTube link it is then. By the way, the album cover in post 3 probably has the worst font choice I've ever seen.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

You Tube version for me also. I think I may have confused this composer with Danish composer Per Norgard on some casual online listening, so this may not be the first listen for Nordgren. Anyway always expecting great things from the Finnish composers.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

cougarjuno said:


> You Tube version for me also. I think I may have confused this composer with Danish composer Per Norgard on some casual online listening, so this may not be the first listen for Nordgren. Anyway always expecting great things from the Finnish composers.


And the same version for me via Spotify


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

cougarjuno said:


> I think I may have confused this composer with Danish composer Per Norgard on some casual online listening, so this may not be the first listen for Nordgren.


Funnily enough, when I saw the thread I was momentarily baffled thinking it was about Arne Nordheim who of course did not compose any symphonies. 

I`m sure I have listened to Nordgren`s 8th before but honestly, don`t remember much about the symphony nor the symphonist himself. So it won`t be my first listen for him but it might as well feel like it. 

Oramo it shall be!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I thought I had 1 & 3, but I can only find 2 & 4. May have to stream it, if I'm going to join in .......


----------

